# Not receiving e-mail



## joe boley (Apr 24, 2008)

I have an iMAC using MAC OS X 10.5.6 in a home network using a "Time Capsule" as a router. 

For e-mail I am using the Mail program that came with the MAC. Sending and receiving mail has been working well until I stopped getting new mail within the past week. I can still send mail. PCs in the same network are receiving mail from the same ISP, and I can access new mail by going to my ISP over the internet.

I have restarted the Mac. repaired permissions, and lowered the firewall settings, all to no avail. Can someone please offer suggestions for what may be wrong and what I can do to correct my problem?

Thanks, Joe Boley


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Things to check, make sure that Mail.app is still your default email reader, that it is still configured properly, and that the settings on your email are set up to allow retrieval of email.


----------



## joe boley (Apr 24, 2008)

Thank you, sinclair tm. I believe I have verified that Mail.app is my default email reader. It appears to be my only email reader.

The configuration of Mail.app appears to be the same as it has always been with respect to incoming and outgoing mail.

I am unsure how to verify that I am set up to retrieve mail.

Can I use the time machine to replace Mail.app with a previous version that was working properly? If so, do i have to delete the current version first?

Joe Boley


----------



## joe boley (Apr 24, 2008)

sinclair tm:

More information on my incoming mail problem: Since my reply to you suggestion I received one email. The mail activity indicator shows that other mail is being received, but it does not show up in my inbox or any other box.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Do you have Mail.app set up to automatically take care of junk mail? If so (mind you , I don't let Mail.app handle my junk mail, so I am unsure of this) it could be that because it thinks it's junk it's moving it to a junk folder, or the trash, and you never even see it.


----------



## joe boley (Apr 24, 2008)

No. I manually move mail to the junk folder if I want it to be there, but usually just delete it. I have searched all the boxes to see if mail is going to the wrong one. That doesn't appear to be the problem.

Strangely, I just received 15 new emails in my inbox. The problem appears to come and go. Yesterday I went to my ISPs website and found a lot of mail that had not been sent to my inbox. This evening mail is coming, but the mail I found at the ISP website has not come. Most mysterious!

joe boley


----------



## joe boley (Apr 24, 2008)

sinclair tm:

Thank you for for your advice. My mail seems to be working normally again, but I don't believe I did anything to fix it. I apologize for the trouble, but if it's not broken I guess we can't fix it.

joe boley


----------

